# Does anyone have a Fluval 1+ internal filter?



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

Weird question i know but im building a paludarium and i cant continue until i know the dimensions of the filter ive ordered (which still hasnt arrived grr) so i know how deep to make the false bottom. 

Weirdly i cant find the dimensions online 

Could some kind soul with a Fluval 1+ plus internal filter possibly measure it for me? I need the height, depth and width of it  












Thanks a bunch! :flrt:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Check here - Fluval Aquarium Filter & Pump | Review Prices for Cheap Fluval Aquarium Filters & Pumps and Buy Online

Says 15 x 5.5 x 7.5 cm


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

is that the same as the filter i have hell? if so, feel free to borrow it for an afternoon...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Doodle said:


> is that the same as the filter i have hell? if so, feel free to borrow it for an afternoon...


hmm not sure!

BUT its ok - it arrived =D

Honestly you should see the flat now... it looks like a pipe bombs gone off... ive never seen so much shrapnel :lol2:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

i blame murphy...

whos the newest build for??? and have the Vines gone into the new home yet???


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Doodle said:


> i blame murphy...
> 
> whos the newest build for??? and have the Vines gone into the new home yet???


Dart frogs - paludarium build FTW!

And no still not, plants are looking good tho! Im going to the rents this weekend so im gonna wait until im back before i put them in so i can keep a close eye on them : victory:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Cheers then:whistling2:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

eh? darts??? when did u get moar darts??

i feel like u dont tell me anything anymore *cry* :lol2:

i may be going over to wigan fairly soonish (probs a mid-week jobby - wed i think is their late night) as i cba waiting for these plants, so am guna fone him up, ask if they have em in, if not, buying them at Swan Street and getting the shrimp sooner rather than later.

May throw a few endlers in afterwards...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Cheers then:whistling2:


Sorry hun - in my excitement of the arrival of the filter during the incredibly late post i forgot to come back and tell everyone - your a star thanks for helping  



Doodle said:


> eh? darts??? when did u get moar darts??
> 
> i feel like u dont tell me anything anymore *cry* :lol2:
> 
> ...


Win! I like that idea, ill come with you to wigan if im not at work mid-week. (although i work monday wednesday thursday and saturday...) 

And ive not got more darts - im building a viv for the prospect of future darts  cant decide on the species of choice tho... *sigh*


----------

